# gravel drive grader, box scraper, anything?



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone used a box scraper or anything similar behind their atv to loosen and grade gravel drives. I am interested in the best way to do this as its pretty packed and there are pot hole that need filling. Any info or opinions would be great, Thanks


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

we don't use a four wheeler, but definetly could. We pull a small set of garden harrows behind our lawn mower to loosen up the gravel then use bed springs to smooth it out again. Works great but a box grader would work better after the harrows. Digging up with the harrows really allows the driveway to dry a lot faster after a rain.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I went to the scrap yard and bought two lengths of "I" Beam that were equal length (just wider than my quad). I butted them together and welded them. Then on the front flat, I welded a row of Cultivator points on the front edge. Weld a heavy chain on that and loop another chunk of chain to keep it centered when dragging and you are all set. When you weld the points, weld them even on each side, but make one side a little longer than the other. This way you can flip it for a shallow scrape and level or flip it again to dig deep. This is a cheap build and will last. I have had mine for 11 years now and only thing I have had to do is weld the chain back on once. Get a 
heavy chain and heavy "I" Beam, but consider the limitations of your vehicle, including turn radius, because lifting that thing when you run out of room to turn, well it sucks and takes two good people or one really stupid one! I will try to get pics today and post them for you. I have not found any better or cheaper way to do this. DO NOT go cheap on the chain. Pulling this thing sideways down the drive to get to the welder sucks.

http://www.bare-co.com/files/agric2000/ea10a.htm

This is just an idea, you will see what I actually put on mine when I get you the pics. I went to Farm and Fleet, now TSC and picked mine up. Did it all in one trip so I could hold the points up to the steel and see what my depth would be.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I use a DR driveway grader, bought it used for a good price.. works as good as they say..as long as you have stonecrete or gravel, a sand or dirt/mud drive doesn't work..


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/7340/2012-03-07_11-54-43_246.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/7340/2012-03-07_11-54-22_935.jpg


----------



## pavwa (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replys guys. I think Iam actually going to rent a tractor and a large scraper as the drive is very compact and large, it would take 3 days to do it with an atv i think. Thanks again


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I do my 150 yard long driveway with the blade on my 450 auto Grizzly... grades and levels and does it all.......... I have the 60 inch Cycle Country blade.

But of course I do have a Grizzly so that helps.......:evil:


----------

